# [Wi-Fi] Quale scheda?

## paolo

Scusate il post molto DUP in questo forum ma...

...vorrei implementare sulla rete preesistente della mia umile dimora un gateway wi-fi.

Gradirei un semplice ma diretto consiglio su quale scheda PCI acquistare da installare sul fiammante K6-2 400 che è stato già recuperato per l'occorrenza.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Le sk con chipset prism 2.5 hanno problemi sotto linux (si dice per un baco nel firmware... mah). Se puoi, scegli un altro chipset (che in genere sono piu' cari).

----------

## shev

Se vuoi comincia a dare un'occhiata a questo link, trovi diverso materiale a riguardo.

----------

## paolo

Grazie per il link!

Avevo solamente spulciato superficialmente questo forum e tutti i link che comparivano nei post.

Se voi usate wifi su pci con linux mi piacerebbe sapere marca e modello della scheda. Grazie  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Io l'ho interna, quindi non saprei (notebook).

Un mio amico utilizza un'intel su pcmcia senza problemi (ma da testare a fondo, cmq).

Ripeto, ti consiglio caldamente evita quelle basate su Prism 2.5.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ripeto, ti consiglio caldamente evita quelle basate su Prism 2.5.

 

Ma sei sicuro? Sulla ML di debian in questi giorni sta girando un trhead simile, e qualcuno ha sconsigliato vivamente le schede con chipset Texas instruments (che hanno solo un driver alpha opensource o un modulo proprietario non impeccabile), mentre consigliava le Prism in qualsiasi versione che funzionano bene. Bho, io non l'ho quindi mi limito a riferire.

----------

## cerri

Le prism2.5 hanno un baco in hw che fa cadere la connessione se si utilizza il wep e sotto pesante traffico.

Purtroppo mi tocca riavviare la sk spesso quando la utilizzo ed e' veramente noioso. Questo problema capita solo con il WEP in funzione.  :Sad: 

Dicevano che era stato risolto in un firmware aggiornato, purtroppo non e' cosi'.  :Sad: 

 *ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/FAQ wrote:*   

> Q: After a few minutes of use, my card stops responding!  I'm using WEP.
> 
> 	There seems to be card lockup problems with newer cards (new
> 
> 	DWL-650 cards, linksys WPC11v3) when WEP is turned on.  Since
> ...

 

Non ti dico poi quello che ho dovuto fare per trovare il firware, dato che Intersil non lo rilascia... e la delusione quando ho visto che purtroppo non risolve il problema...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  e considera che ho firmware 1.4.9 e che si aggiorna solo da WINDOWS!!!!

```
A Prism2.5 PCI device found, phymem:0xf0000000, irq:11, mem:0xe4d59000

ident: nic h/w: id=0x8013 1.0.0

ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.0

ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.4.9
```

----------

## paolo

Scusate se l'ho omesso ma a me ne interessava sapere di schede PCI.

Intanto... grazie!

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## leon_73

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Scusate se l'ho omesso ma a me ne interessava sapere di schede PCI.
> 
> Intanto... grazie!
> 
> ByEZz,
> ...

 

Piccolo mio contributo.

Personalmente ho montato una Dlink 500 (scheda di rete pcmcia con chipset prism 2.0 + adattatore pci) sulla mia box router/firevall/AP ma che monta OpenBSD. Sulla macchina linux invece utilizzo una pci dlink 520+ con i "driver" trovati sul sito  http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/ o http://acx100.sourceforge.net/

e devo dire mi trovo benone senza grossi problemi. Ho anche un client winXP con una scheda 650+ (pcmcia) come portatile.

SKAL

----------

## paolo

Infatti l'idea dell'adattatore Pcmcia-pci è buona.

Volevo però saltare questo passaggio se era possibile usando direttamente una scheda PCI.

Ovviamente valuto in base al costo totale  :Smile: 

Casa mia non è l'azienda: qui pago io   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Il supporto al chipset, cmq, e' indifferente tra PCI e PCMCIA.  :Shocked: 

----------

## paolo

Si, quello che conta è il chipset in fondo.

La Dlink520+ viene sui 90Euri ivata e senza sconti.

Ma devo vedere se esistono versioni differenti come spesso accade.

Il modello che va a 54 costa un 100inaio quindi in teoria conviene. Devo solo vedere che chipset monta.

Anche se io vorrei orientarmi verso i prodotti di fascia molto bassa e ogni rivenditore ha una marca taiwanese diversa...

Per ora pausa di 3gg.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Il modello che va a 54 costa un 100inaio quindi in teoria conviene. Devo solo vedere che chipset monta.

 

I modelli D-Link a 54 Mbps, montano chipset atheros (802.11g) o prismGT (i combo 802.11a/g, illegali in Europa), almeno stando a questa pagina: 

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters_supported_html3.html

Per l'atheros un punto di partenza è questo:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

http://team.vantronix.net/ar5k/

Anch'io vorrei a breve acquistare una scheda di rete wireless, ma sono indeciso tra le meglio supportate 802.11b e le più performanti 802.11g (i prezzi ormai sono simili)...

----------

## shev

A tal proposito (scheda dlink) ti cito una mail apoarsa in altra ML:

"Non ho esperienza diretta con questa scheda (ndr, dlink dwl 650)  ma il chipset del quale è dotata (il prism2) funziona egregiamente con i driver wlan_ng. (io ho una netgear che monta lo stesso chipset ed anche a me i driver Orinoco non vanno benissimo).

Occhio che la scheda in tuo possesso esiste in due versioni, la 650 e la 650+. la prima effettivamente monta il chip prism2, ma la versione "+" monta invece il chip TI-acx100 che non ha al momento un supporto stabile sotto Linux" 

(ovviamente spero di non aver urtato la sensibilità dell'autore del messaggio citandolo in tale forum).

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> A tal proposito (scheda dlink) ti cito una mail apoarsa in altra ML:

 

Ancora più fastiodioso il fatto che alcune schede wireless (tra cui molte D-Link) montano chipset diversi a seconda della revisione hardware.

----------

## paolo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Anch'io vorrei a breve acquistare una scheda di rete wireless, ma sono indeciso tra le meglio supportate 802.11b e le più performanti 802.11g (i prezzi ormai sono simili)...
> 
> 

 

Effettivamente non avevo pensato alle prestazioni...

 *sa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 802.11g is definitaly faster,
> 
> you can get ~3 Mega Bytes per sec with one of those,
> ...

 

Quindi sicuramente ne acquisterò una 802.11g! 

(Oppure, se conviene economicamente, su 5 slot pci installo 5 802.11.b e poi faccio channel bonding  :Laughing:  )

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *sa wrote:*   
> 
> 802.11g is definitaly faster,
> 
> you can get ~3 Mega Bytes per sec with one of those,
> ...

 

Non dargli retta.

Con una 802.11b in genere si toccano i 300/400 kb/sec. E dico in genere.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> (Oppure, se conviene economicamente, su 5 slot pci installo 5 802.11.b e poi faccio channel bonding  )

 

Anche se so che scherzi, non troveresti giovamento in quanto la tecnologia Wireless e' sharing (ossia, e' come un HUB: se hai X di banda e N client, la banda a disposizione contemporaneamente ammettendo che tutti facciano traffico e' X/N).

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Anche se so che scherzi, non troveresti giovamento in quanto la tecnologia Wireless e' sharing (ossia, e' come un HUB: se hai X di banda e N client, la banda a disposizione contemporaneamente ammettendo che tutti facciano traffico e' X/N).

 

Con un "client" solo no perchè la connessione avviene con una scheda alla volta... ma chissà ad avere più client che usano il mio futuristico gateway   :Cool: 

Decisamente da provare.

(Leggi: decisamente da cercare in rete se questa è una soluzione)

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Con un "client" solo no perchè la connessione avviene con una scheda alla volta... ma chissà ad avere più client che usano il mio futuristico gateway  

 

Il concetto non cambia: gli 11mbit di banda li dividi per le connessioni  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Faccio un esempio magari ci capiamo  :Smile: 

Ho 5 schede 802.11b nel mio futuristico wireless gateway.

5 amici vengono a casa mia con il loro portatile wi-fi a scaricarsi i DivX.

Ipotizzando sia una cosa possibile, ognuno di loro si collegherà con una scheda diversa del gateway ed avrà per se tutta la banda della singola scheda e cioè 11Mbps a testa.

Se invece il mio gateway dovesse avere solo una scheda 802.11b allora l'ampiezza di banda se la dovranno dividere in 5 come in una configurazione classica (e non futuristica come la mia :8 )

ByEZz,

Paolo

(Volevamo stupirvi con effetti speciali, ecc. ecc. ... )

----------

## paolo

```
Gentilissimo cliente, 

la DWL-g520 monta un chipset : 

ATHEROS ar5212a-00 

Buona giornata. 

Tech D-Link 
```

Sono uno rompiscatole mondiale   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ho 5 schede 802.11b nel mio futuristico wireless gateway.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Ho 5 schede 802.11b nel mio futuristico wireless gateway. 
> 
>    

 

Oh! E' solo una fantasia!   :Laughing: 

(Da provare però!)   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

